# William Hendriksen: More than Conquerors, An Interpretation of the Book of Revelation



## Carl Copsey (Dec 1, 2014)

I am starting this book soon! It's sitting on my desk...._staring at me_....

Any thoughts? Suggestions? What do you think? If you've read it, what do you remember about it most? Something that *REALLY *stood out for you?

Thanks!!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 1, 2014)

_The traditional conservative commentary for many pastors, until fairly recently, was that of William Hendrickson - "More Than Conquerors" (1939). In some circles, this book has been assigned almost legendary value, but one must assume that the reason lies, primarily, in the combination of sober interpretation and evangelical fervor, all of it easily accessible, at a time when evangelicals were not producing much of worth on Revelation. It is now entirely eclipsed by more recent commentaries._ - D. A. Carson, from his "New Testament Commentary Survey," 7th ed. (p. 161)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 1, 2014)

bookslover said:


> It is now entirely eclipsed by more recent commentaries. - D. A. Carson, from his "New Testament Commentary Survey," 7th ed. (p. 161)


This statement is a little harsh In my humble opinion.

But there are some excellent modern commentaries such as:
Greg Beale Revelation: A Shorter Commentary: G. K. Beale, David Campbell: 9780802866219: Amazon.com: Books
Dennis Johnson Triumph of the Lamb: A Commentary on Revelation: Dennis E. Johnson: 9780875522005: Amazon.com: Books

See also Best Commentaries on Revelation | Challies Dot Com


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 1, 2014)

It was the clearest book I have read to understand the book of Revelation. Still is the clearest I've read.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you, Stephen, for your comments. The saying of Carson, "_I__t is now entirely eclipsed by m__ore recent commentaries_" is poor, to my thinking. Even G.K. Beale, who is one of the best expositors and scholars on Revelation and its sources gives credit to WH for being a guiding light, as it were, to its true exposition in the "modified idealist" amil hermeneutic.

Carl, I would say simplicity, clarity, and devotional spirit are all strong features of _More Than Conquerors_. As Stephen noted above, Dennis Johnson's book is also good to read (Beale's is a large expensive tome, of most use to preachers and scholars).


----------



## TheOldCourse (Dec 1, 2014)

"entirely eclipsed" is most likely Carson demonstrating his own interpretive bias when it comes to eschatology. Hendriksen is still an excellent commentary--tolle lege!


----------



## Carl Copsey (Dec 1, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Thank you, Stephen, for your comments. The saying of Carson, "_I__t is now entirely eclipsed by m__ore recent commentaries_" is poor, to my thinking. Even G.K. Beale, who is one of the best expositors and scholars on Revelation and its sources gives credit to WH for being a guiding light, as it were, to its true exposition in the "modified idealist" amil hermeneutic.
> 
> Carl, I would say simplicity, clarity, and devotional spirit are all strong features of _More Than Conquerors_. As Stephen noted above, Dennis Johnson's book is also good to read (Beale's is a large expensive tome, of most use to preachers and scholars).



Thanks. I will certainly be venturing into Beale's commentary. I have read pieces of it here and there from the library. I plan to purchase the volume some time in the future.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 1, 2014)

What stood out for me was that he taught that the lesson or message of Revelation is repeated seven times.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 1, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> (Beale's is a large expensive tome, of most use to preachers and scholars).


You will see on my Beale link above Steve, that Beale has just produced a smaller and more simplified version of his majestic commentary. This would be ideal for laymen wanting to study Revelation.


----------

